# SE Cable max distance



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Can someone please provide code reference and I know it's not in the NEC. But we're does it state the max distance service rated wire can enter a structure before the first means of disconnect.
Scenario: meter pan to main house panel indoors obviously.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means
230.70 General. Means shall be provided to disconnect all
conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance
conductors.
(A) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed
in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).
(1) Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting
means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
point of entrance of the service conductors.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

A lot of guys will (if they don't want the panel on an outside wall) bury it and run it under the slab and up from the cement as the service entrance.

I've also seen a lot of guys run it 30, 40, 50 feet along basement trusses and never seen an inspector call it.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

kaboler said:


> A lot of guys will (if they don't want the panel on an outside wall) bury it and run it under the slab and up from the cement as the service entrance.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of guys run it 30, 40, 50 feet along basement trusses and never seen an inspector call it.


:blink: I'm having a hard time believing we live in the same city. Never seen this.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

stuiec said:


> :blink: I'm having a hard time believing we live in the same city. Never seen this.


East side/West side maybe?:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

If you get 4-6 feet within the structure, you will luck out, residential only. Depends upon AHJ. "Nearest point of entrance" to the structure...I've argued that running under the crawlspace is not actually the structure until it enters the habitable area but I'm not much of a lawyer.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

It might be a local thing, but the max distance is 8' from the point of entry. This is so the fire dept can find the main in the event of a fire.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*3-12ft*

I've noticed it depends on the inspector and what mood they are in for the day kind of. Around here 3-12ft seems to be the range


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As Marc pointed out their is no distance in the NEC. There may be local rules so check there. I tend to keep it about 2 feet max before it enters the panel but generally I have a feed thru panel on the exterior so it isn't an issue.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

k_buz said:


> It might be a local thing, *but the max distance is 8' from the point of entry.*


It IS a local thing, but NOT true on the 8' part.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

kaboler said:


> A lot of guys will (if they don't want the panel on an outside wall) bury it and run it under the slab and up from the cement as the service entrance.



The OP did say it was SE Cable correct?
If so you can not bury it. 
Article 338.12 (A)(2)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I've also seen a lot of guys run it 30, 40, 50 feet along basement trusses and never seen an inspector call it.


Maybe in Canada but not here


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I've usually heard 6 feet for around here, if the panel isn't back to back with the meter or very close to it I've always put a disconnect


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

As I suspected, thanks guys for all your input.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> It IS a local thing, but NOT true on the 8' part.


It is here (WI)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Meter/main combo.... anything else, especially a cable run flies in the face of all the preaching about installing a safe system.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

k_buz said:


> It might be a local thing, but the max distance is 8' from the point of entry. This is *so the fire dept can find the main in the event of a fire.*




It has more to do with unprotected conductors. I think 6 feet is reasonable, but that is AHJ call, which I think the NEC should clearly define. If the NEC stated a 6' rule, and had an exception that the length could be extended by permission of AHJ, I would be happy with that.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> The OP did say it was SE Cable correct?
> If so you can not bury it.
> Article 338.12 (A)(2)


But you CAN bury type USE ... see section 338.12(B)


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> But you CAN bury type USE ... see section 338.12(B)


Yes you can and Yes i know that but.........



kaboler said:


> A lot of guys will (if they don't want the panel on an outside wall) bury it and run it under the slab and up from the cement as the service entrance.
> 
> I've also seen a lot of guys run it 30, 40, 50 feet along basement trusses and never seen an inspector call it.


I read that as the poster is talking about one and the same type of cable - SE cable. Didn't sound like to me that the poster is talking about SE vs USE


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Meter/main combo.... anything else, especially a cable run flies in the face of all the preaching about installing a safe system.


Truer words have never been spoken.:thumbsup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the NEC is very clear...nearest the point of entry...that is you pass through the interior building surface and directly into the disconnect enclosure. 
Our local code says you can use up to 10' of rigid between the point of entry and the disconnect enclosure.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

k_buz said:


> It might be a local thing, but the max distance is 8' from the point of entry. This is so the fire dept can find the main in the event of a fire.





k_buz said:


> It is here (WI)


K-buz.,

Just be aware not all of Wisconsin did use that number and it depending on local inspector some will say 6 feet and some will let it up to 8 ( I have see it up to 10 feet max but once it get over then OCPD will be right below the meter.

So the answer will varies a little depending on which part of Wisconsin you get it from.

Most will say 6 feet to be on safe side.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> K-buz.,
> 
> Just be aware not all of Wisconsin did use that number and it depending on local inspector some will say 6 feet and some will let it up to 8 ( I have see it up to 10 feet max but once it get over then OCPD will be right below the meter.
> 
> ...




It might be different locally if Wisconsin rules were amended, but Wisconsin amendments and additions say this:



(3) Location. This is a department rule in addition to the requirements of NEC 230.70 (A): Raceways containing service conductors or cables, or service entrance cable not contained within a raceway, may not extend longer than 8 feet into a building to the service disconnect or the first service disconnect of a group of disconnects as permitted by NEC 230.71. The raceways or conductors shall be considered to have entered the building at the point where they pass through the outer surface of the building exterior, except as permitted by NEC 230.6


----------



## frankwell (Mar 22, 2012)

I will be able to answer this soon.
I am going to go twelve feet into the center of the house to the loadcenter mounted under the steel beam.
I have my fingers crossed. 
This customer really dosen't want more than a meter on the front of the house.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Meter/main combo.... anything else, especially a cable run flies in the face of all the preaching about installing a safe system.


Exactly. :thumbsup:

The whole point of the NEC is to safeguard against fires. It's the reason why the book was created in the first place. Professional electricians always install the disconnect either on the exterior or the closest point of entry so God forbid if there's a fire the electrical system can be shut off. Goes back to the whole "water & electricity don't mix" thing.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Mulder said:


> It might be different locally if Wisconsin rules were amended, but Wisconsin amendments and additions say this:
> 
> 
> 
> (3) Location. This is a department rule in addition to the requirements of NEC 230.70 (A): Raceways containing service conductors or cables, or service entrance cable not contained within a raceway, may not extend longer than 8 feet into a building to the service disconnect or the first service disconnect of a group of disconnects as permitted by NEC 230.71. The raceways or conductors shall be considered to have entered the building at the point where they pass through the outer surface of the building exterior, except as permitted by NEC 230.6


Merci for posting it up and btw what verison of Comm 16 this is qouted from ? If ya don't mind it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Its in the latest version and it is now called SPS 316 not Comm16 anymore.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Merci for posting it up and btw what verison of Comm 16 this is qouted from ? If ya don't mind it.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc



Here is the link for SPS 316, it can be printed for free.:thumbsup:

https://docs.legis.wisconsin.gov/co...ty_and_buildings_and_environment/301_319/316/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

frankwell said:


> I will be able to answer this soon.
> I am going to go twelve feet into the center of the house to the loadcenter mounted under the steel beam.
> I have my fingers crossed.
> This customer really dosen't want more than a meter on the front of the house.


 

why in the world would you put a meter on the front of a house?????????????????


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just had a discussion with my inspector. Here in Westchester you can run SE cable as long as you want, provided you take the shortest distance possible. But, he did say he wouldnt accept anything over 20'. Especially if it's new construction.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Service entrance*

Belleville Il. requires all new or upgraded work will be done in rigid conduit. When a house is sold a upgrade must be done.


----------

